# Lethrinops sp. "red cap" Itungi (WC) video



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

*VIDEO(HD):*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dflkUfzS ... r_embedded

Johnathan.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful fish you have. Where can I get one other than Africa?! :lol:


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank u *des*.
Definitely worth the effort of finding it.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

*Additional video of this marvelous cichlid -*






Johnathan. :thumb:


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

you really get beautiful africans,one of my favourite lethrinop species,keep up the good work,pm me if you ship to Toronto,Canada


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Exceptional and stunning. Lovely fish.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you very much SOU812 & cichlid-gal :thumb: 
I will let you know :wink:


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

*Another close-up video:*


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

My cichlid dream is to have stunning fish as you have.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty amazing!


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you Michael & eez


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

*A video of Lethrinops sp. "red cap" Itungi F1 juveniles, 6-9 cm, already breeding:*






Johnathan :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Excellent! Definitely worth setting up a species only tank.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Iggy!
Indeed, an amazing cichlid :thumb:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I've always had a thing for Red Caps ever since I saw a stunning, 6" wild male a few years ago. I acquired a nice group of 6 recently and they are coming into their own now. They are supposed to be from a very nice line of them, and I'm beginning to believe it. Here are a couple of shots.


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Very beautiful fish! Rewards from a tank that is taken care of!!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Gorgeous fish!
Mind if I ask what size tank you breed these in, and what M:F ratios you keep?


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice "red caps" *DrgRcr* 
Hi *Kanorin*,
Recommended ratio is 1m:2f, but 2 males in a tank is preferable. 70+ gallons , 1.2+ m long, 0.5-0.75 m width is better for them.


----------

